# When it rains it...`



## FishWisher (Mar 23, 2013)

...pours.

We've known that my dear Wifey is going in for major back surgery on Wed the 27th. It'll be about an eight hour surgery and will be in the hospital up to a week. The poor thing has a curvature like the letter S - well, almost - and other issues, too. She's a very positive and upbeat sort and will likely do fine. We hope, anyway.

We're planning to take the motor home up to Sacramento and I'll live on the hospital parking lot while she's there. That will be convenient. I hope. 

Then last night my bro-in-law called and advised that my twin sis fell yesterday afternoon and broke her hip. She's in surgery this morning. These hip breaks are scary - all to often older folks dip into despair and worse. And my sis is prone to depression.

So fishing is done for awhile. Gotta get these old gals back on their feet...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2013)

Sending warm thoughts and wishes to your wife and sister, Dale...hoping everthing goes well for them both. :love_heart:  Great that you can be so near to the hospital in your RV...perfect!


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 23, 2013)

Wishing the best for them both, Dale. You can catch up on the fishing after they recuperate


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 23, 2013)

Warm wishes from me here in England to your dear wife and sister. I hope they both make speedy recoveries and are soon back on their feet.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm not a praying person, Dale, but I'm holding your family in my thoughts for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## FishWisher (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks, all, for your kind words. Sis had successful surgery and doc said she has strong bones and should do fine. They replaced the ball of the ball and socket. 

Will not get to drive up and see my sis (about 150 miles north) as we've got our own fish to fry, but the good new is that Wifey will be on the mend later this week.

Will let you know here how it goes...


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 24, 2013)

Prayers and good vibes are on your way! Sounds like at least the hospital is flexible abou the RV, I doubt they would let you do that in SE Florida.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> Prayers and good vibes are on your way! Sounds like at least the hospital is flexible abou the RV, I doubt they would let you do that in SE Florida.



I thought SE FL *WAS* the land of RV's.

... or is that trailers?


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 24, 2013)

^^^ ONLY in the winter!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> ^^^ ONLY in the winter!



Ah, okay - that makes sense.

I saw ads for a few trailer parks up around Melbourne that are offering rent-to-own deals on trailers - oops, I mean "modular homes" - at prices that are guaranteed to draw every snowbird like a magnet.

$350 a month and a lot rent of $150.

When you look at the pictures you understand why - they're mainly all fixer-uppers with moldy carpets, sagging floors and that wonderful sickly-green color of appliance so beloved in the '70's. :sentimental:


----------



## FishWisher (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello all -

It's been a long 10 days or so, but Wifey's surgery went well. I spent five nights aboard the coach in the hospital parking lot where they kindly taped off a few parking spaces for me. I was comfy and cozy there.

Wifey has a 10" incision on her spine that is healing just fine. They fused eight lower vertebrae together, from her pelvis up, with metal rods and screws. The X-ray looks like they built a ladder in her back. We've been home since Monday, almost a week now. She's got a walker and uses it although she walks fine without it. She's doing great. She gets all 'round the house and walks often. The only help she really needs now is getting into and out of bed. I think I'll be able to leave her alone and head to my son's place near San Diego for my quarterly visit the end of this month.

And Sis is doing just fine with her repaired hip. Hopefully we'll get these ol' gals back to normal real soon.

Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Difficult times.  Sounds like things are improving and hope all continues getting better.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2013)

FishWisher said:


> Wifey has a 10" incision on her spine that is healing just fine. They fused eight lower vertebrae together, from her pelvis up, with metal rods and screws. The X-ray looks like they built a ladder in her back. We've been home since Monday, almost a week now. She's got a walker and uses it although she walks fine without it. She's doing great. She gets all 'round the house and walks often. The only help she really needs now is getting into and out of bed. I think I'll be able to leave her alone and head to my son's place near San Diego for my quarterly visit the end of this month.
> 
> And Sis is doing just fine with her repaired hip. Hopefully we'll get these ol' gals back to normal real soon.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words.



Thanks for the update, my heart goes out to your wife, that sounds sooo painful. Nice to know that she's doing well, and so is your sister...can't ask for more than that. :love_heart:


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 8, 2013)

Glad to hear things are going well for them. Maybe things will get back to normal soon. Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## TICA (Apr 8, 2013)

Sounds like they are both on the mend so that is wonderful news!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 8, 2013)

Been wondering how things were going with you and the ladies with maladies.  It's good to hear they are both mending well, and you can be on your way to your normal activities.


----------

